# Shorts MUST Cover



## funksback (31 January 2006)

ATLANTIS BUSINESS DEVELOPMENT (OTCBB:ABDE) SHARES POISED FOR MASSIVE PRICE INCREASE

Retired shares reduce total outstanding shares, increasing share value and substantial short seller position set the stage for enormous upside potential for this stock

Atlantis Business Development (OTC:ABDE) Christopher Dubeau, CEO of the Company announced on January 19, 2006 that he would cancel personal free-trading shares totaling 287,475. These shares will be removed from the public float, which will immediately increase the value of all other outstanding shares.  "I want the shareholders of Atlantis to know that the officers and insiders of the company will not sell stock at an undervalued price." Stated Dubeau.

Currently there is an extremely large short seller position in the shares of the Company.  Short sellers bet on the price of a stock decreasing by selling borrowed shares, which they MUST replace. Short seller buy-backs often produce substantial upside price increases for stocks.  Indications are that short sellers MUST begin buying shares of Atlantis Business Development very soon.

We believe that two situations, reduced shares and forced short seller repurchases will both lead to increased share price for Atlantis Business Development. However, you must act quickly to take advantage of this unique buying opportunity – it will not last long. 

About Atlantis Business Development:
Atlantis Business Development Corporation (ABDE) (http://www.atlantisbdc.com) is currently registered as a Business Development Corporation (BDC) in accordance and pursuant to Section 54 of the Investment Act of 1940. It seeks out companies that are in their business development stage and invests in these companies through various means. It also builds, creates and funds its own profitable companies in order to produce greater future value to its shareholders. The Investment Company Act of 1940 was passed to encourage investing in developing businesses. The Act provides simpler access to public funds for the purpose of business development, with emphasis on regulation of expenditures, rather than regulation of fund-raising. Under the Act, the majority of publicly raised funds pursuant to the Act must be employed in developing businesses.

REASONS TO BUY ABDE NOW:

• Shorts MUST Cover
• Less Shares Creates Buying Frenzy
• Atlantis Business Development Committed to Growth and Shareholder Value
• All Three Events Create a Perfect Storm Upside Environment

Stock Symbol	             OTC: ABDE	
Investment Rating	             Strong Buy
Shares Outstanding	19,863,750	
Float (estimate)	             4,805,000
Current Price	             .43          	
Price trend	             Upward


----------



## wayneL (31 January 2006)

What is the source of this info please?  

FYI There would be VERY few here in a position to buy OTCBB stocks.


----------



## brisvegas (31 January 2006)

looks like a pump and dump to me .

not much integrity there id say


................. pete


----------



## phoenixrising (1 February 2006)

Looks very similar to email spam on US stocks that has found it's way to my email address. My spam filter keeps them out, read a couple for a laugh tho.

Some enterprising person is keeping a list on a website, posting what these stocks actually do (or more to the point don't do). will see if I can find it.


----------



## tarnor (1 February 2006)

I'm getting a lot of US stock email spams as well... its very annoying.. i have no idea how they got my email..  Was Interesting to see one for the uS company that PNO is involved with,, I wonder how that one pans out


----------

